# dummynet customization



## luzzo (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi to all, I'm trying to set dummynet(4) to limit in/out traffic for each IP.
I have searched on web and I found it.


```
ipfw add pipe 4 src-ip 10.1.2.0/24 in
    ipfw pipe 4 config bw 300Kbit/s queue 20 mask dst-ip 0x000000ff
```

This is just for a range of IP but I want to set all IP limit.


----------



## RusDyr (Feb 28, 2013)

What does you mean under "set all IP limit"? Whole network in one pipe, so that all ip addresses share one speed limit? Or make speed limit per IP?


----------

